# Do you take "Beware of Dog" signs serious?



## Mrs.K

Do you take it serious?
Or is a "Beware of Dog" sign, nowadays just not enough to warn people that there is a dangerous dog residing?


----------



## KSdogowner

Mrs.K said:


> Do you take it serious?


Yes, of course.


----------



## wildo

That's kinda the point of the sign, right? My answer was yes.


----------



## LaRen616

Yes.


----------



## GSKnight

Yea... I take them as a seriously bad idea. It's like saying, "I know my dog bites, please sue me"


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Yes.... I see that the owner is giving me a warning before hand. I should take it *serious. *


----------



## Mrs.K

GSKnight said:


> Yea... I take them as a seriously bad idea. It's like saying, "I know my dog bites, please sue me"


Not in NY. As a matter of fact you have to put them out there if you have a dangerous dog. If I understood the law correctly.


----------



## juliejujubean

I know i should but i have never been scared of a dog. And there are plenty of times where i have friends who just put those because insurance says to. And their dogs are friendly as can be.


----------



## LaRen616

I have the "beware of dog sign" on my window that faces my alley. 

My dogs are friendly but I have seen Sinister go off on 2 crackheads that approached me and I believe they would do it again if someone meant me harm so I have the sign up for all the crackheads and thugs in my area.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Yes. Though, I also take a barking dog seriously. I would never enter a property with unfamiliar dogs running free without the owner present. 

I know some people just put that there to scare people off from doing any damage to the home or family.... however, why take the chance? 

If I saw that sign and someone invited me in, I would definitely ask if the dog was put away or if he was ok for me to be there. Some owners these days have NO idea how to raise a dog and they end up extremely aggressive. I don't put myself in the position to get bit.


I live in a pretty safe area, but I still may be putting one up soon as well. Not that Z is ill tempered because she is far from that, it's just for safety of my home. If there's a sign, then no one can claim they didn't know. If you jump my fence and get bit... that's not my fault or the dogs, you were warned and still proceeded with your troublemaking. In my opinion... home owners need to do that these days more to cover their own rears, instead of 'scare' people off. Because these days with the law... lord knows, someone could win a lawsuit because they got bit while trying to break into a house. It's ridiculous, but unfortunately very true.

There was once a case going on here in FL where a man broke into a house and on his way in, some how broke his leg on like the window ledge or furniture...... He sued the home owner.. and WON!!!! Owning a home these days is not easy, you really have to watch out.


----------



## wildo

GSKnight said:


> Yea... I take them as a seriously bad idea. It's like saying, "I know my dog bites, please sue me"


Not to steer this conversation off course, but I have to admit that this forum is the only place I've ever heard such concern of being sued over "Beware of Dog" signs. I've googled this a number of times and have yet to see any instance where a homeowner actually was sued because of a dog bite where the sign was posted and used as "admission of liability." My research seems to show that it absolutely differs between states, but most states take the full situation under concern. I did also find this site (which they even admit that the info, while well referenced, may not apply in all states):

A Dog Owner's Legal Defenses - Dog Bites - Every Dog's Legal Guide - Nolo



> The same goes for warning signs. Someone who ignores a clear, prominently posted "Beware of Dog" sign is probably not going to be able to blame the dog's owner for any injuries. For example, a Maryland delivery man ignored a "Guard Dog on Duty" sign at a warehouse and was severely bitten by a German shepherd that most definitely was on duty. He sued but lost. A court concluded that he "voluntarily left his place of safety" and knowingly took the risk of injury. 30
> 
> 30. Benton v. Aquarium, Inc., 62 Md. App. 373, 489 A.2d 549 (1985).


----------



## Freestep

I certainly wouldn't walk in a gate or door that had a "beware of dog" sign on it, not because I'm afraid of the dog, I just want to respect people's privacy and not trespass.

I used to have a job as a delivery driver, so I'd go to all kinds of businesses and homes. About half the time I saw a "beware of dog" sign, the person would answer the door and a happy, tail-waggy dog would come and greet me as well. Of course, I would have to make some sort of comment like "Are you the dog I'm supposed to beware of?" And the owner would say "Oh, that sign is just for show."

I'm not saying you shouldn't take the signs seriously, though. If people put up a sign like that, it's usually for a reason.


----------



## GSKnight

Mrs.K said:


> Not in NY. As a matter of fact you have to put them out there if you have a dangerous dog. If I understood the law correctly.


Here in PA you have to do that as well. That is my point, you are saying you KNOW your dog bites. If you have a sign up, it is evidence of "scienter"


----------



## rainy1023

A good lawyer can turn it on people who posted and some may win. So I think we will post a german shepherd do lover in the house sign. That way they are warned and I am not saying my dog is going to bite them. We all know that a good lawyer and a jury can still award the defendant. I dont think I need to worry to much now. aw: She's only 10 1/2 weeks for now at least.


----------



## arycrest

wildo said:


> Not to steer this conversation off course, but I have to admit that this forum is the only place I've ever heard such concern of being sued over "Beware of Dog" signs. I've googled this a number of times and have yet to see any instance where a homeowner actually was sued because of a dog bite where the sign was posted and used as "admission of liability." My research seems to show that it absolutely differs between states, but most states take the full situation under concern. I did also find this site (which they even admit that the info, while well referenced, may not apply in all states):
> 
> A Dog Owner's Legal Defenses - Dog Bites - Every Dog's Legal Guide - Nolo


Maybe google didn't pick it up, but here in Florida, BAD DOG signs are the only signs which can give us legal protection under the law so I have a feeling there may be some successful law suits involving BEWARE OF DOG signs?

FWIW I voted YES in the survey, I heed the Beware of Dog signs!


----------



## DTS

It depends. If I know the property or not. I don't really see beware of dowg signs. Some people put then up and don't really have big dogs. My bf's parents still have their beware of dog signs up from my bf's gsd who was shot by a neighbor in the face with a 12 gauge. He survived but was mean after that and would bite people if they came on the property. The only dogs his parents have are Boston terriers and a very overweight beagle. If it was someone I didn't know I would take precaution. 
If I got bit and someone had a sign, I'd blame myself.


----------



## Lilie

I said yes. If there is a caution sign of any kind, I pretty much take the hint.


----------



## Mrs.K

GSKnight said:


> Here in PA you have to do that as well. That is my point, you are saying you KNOW your dog bites. If you have a sign up, it is evidence of "scienter"


I don't know. A beware of dog sign does not admit to the fact that your dog is dangerous. It only says: "Beware, there is a dog on the premises." but it doesn't say that your dog is dangerous or could bite. 

If I had a dangerous dog, I'd put up "Beware of dangerous Dog". There is a sign in Germany that says exactly that. "Achtung, Gefaehrlicher Hund!"


----------



## Freestep

In California, putting up a "beware of dog" sign can get you sued if your dog bites someone. Why? It seems bass-ackwards, but a sign like that is tantamount to admitting you have a dangerous dog that you know will bite. If you own such a dog, you have to take measures to ensure no one has access to the dog. So, should someone reach over the fence and get bitten, it's YOUR fault for not protecting them from your dog (even though the sign is there to warn them). Stupid, but true.

If you want to put up a sign, it has to be very non-threatening, ie "there's a dog in the yard". That way, if your dog DOES bite someone and they sue, you can say "I had no idea my dog would bite anybody!"

Our litigious culture rewards the stupid and lazy.


----------



## Emoore

Nope.

When I worked as an auto insurance adjuster I spent a lot of time in junkyards and body shops that had Rotties or Pitties and big "Beware of Dog" signs. Without fail those dogs were big lovers who were thrilled to have some attention and maybe part of my lunch. 

On the other hand, when I'd go to some elderly person's house and they opened the front door and a little white yapper came rushing out at me at full speed they would yell, "Don't worry she's very friendly!" Those were the times I was guaranteed to get bitten unless I jumped very quickly back into my car until they picked the little monster up.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

I take them seriously, but don't necessarily always believe they're there because the dog owner thinks their dog will bite. More and more, people are posting them simply as "warnings" to state that dogs are present, so they aren't bothered or let out of a fence, etc. Regardless, I figure the sign means the owner wants me to leave the dog alone, so I do (although I'd never pet/interact with a dog without their owner's permission, anyway.

From a legal standpoint, "Beware of Dog" signs can be swung both ways. A plaintiff's attorney will argue that the sign is proof that the owner knew their dog was dangerous. A defense attorney will argue that the plaintiff was an idiot for not heeding the sign, and by posting the sign, the dog owner was using their due diligence to make sure no one was injured by their dog. (BTW, I work for plaintiffs' attorneys... we do handle dog bite cases).

So... who's right? Whoever the jury believes!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Freestep said:


> In California, putting up a "beware of dog" sign can get you sued if your dog bites someone. Why? It seems bass-ackwards, but a sign like that is tantamount to admitting you have a dangerous dog that you know will bite. If you own such a dog, you have to take measures to ensure no one has access to the dog. So, should someone reach over the fence and get bitten, it's YOUR fault for not protecting them from your dog (even though the sign is there to warn them). Stupid, but true.
> 
> If you want to put up a sign, it has to be very non-threatening, ie "there's a dog in the yard". That way, if your dog DOES bite someone and they sue, you can say "I had no idea my dog would bite anybody!"
> 
> Our litigious culture rewards the stupid and lazy.


That's absolutely ridiculous! In my opinion... you come on my yard (through the fence, or my doors) unwelcomed, you deserve more then a dog bite. 
At that point, you should be thankful all you got was a bite.

You're right... our system goes a little too far to protect the rights of even the criminals that clearly should not be protected. Like I put in my post below... there was a case in FL where a man sued a family because he broke his leg while braking into their home. And there are MANY of these cases out there I am sure. Just crazy...


----------



## ShenzisMom

I voted neither.

If I am invited to a friends house and see a sign, I confidently walk in assuming they either a) have the dog under control or b) have put the dog away. In circumstance c) I take control of the dog. I frequently have treats in whatever sweater pocket I am currently wearing (from walking the dog, training, etc) and have found that reading a dogs body language, I can be quite effective in turning them off. If the dog happened to be so keyed up that the treats would not work, I become a tree , ignore the dog 100% and ask them to take the dog in another room or I will leave.

I was walking Shenzi last night and decided to walk off the paths we frequent and walk in a new place. We walked by a house..and it looked like Kings Pen. (a max security jail northish of where I live) There were 2 signs (at the front and side of the property) that were custom made warning clearly there was a dangerous dog on the premises and not to enter. The entire property was fenced with 5 foot chain link. Would I take that seriously? You betcha. Where I live there is not even a gate at the front, you only have your backyard fenced. 

So as you can see, it is all about presentation. It works for me and I have never made a bad judgement as to whether I can handle a specific situation.


----------



## Twyla

Not really.

To many here place the sign and do not have a dog. Just like people place security signs and do not have a security system. I think most have the same idea as I do about the 'beware' signs.

I just don't enter private property unless the owner is there.


----------



## Mayasmom

I think in our county if your dog is deemed viscious by A/C, you are required to post a "Beware of Dog" sign on your property.

In order to be deemed viscious, your dog would have had to of bitten at least 3 people (seperate incidents each), off your property.

**** yes I take it seriously!


----------



## Mayasmom

There is a business near here that has signs posted that say, "Sentry Dogs on Patrol". You dont see signs like this often so if Im sure its a good deterent. Unless the thieves don't know what a sentry dog is.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Whether or not a Beware of Dog sign is a good idea depends on the state. Most or at least many states do have laws about dog bites. I went through them a while back and what I found that more states had laws that say if you have some sort of beware of dog sign (some require specific wording like the BAD DOG) a person who enters is accepting the risk and if they get bitten the owner is not liable, or they say if a person enters a property without permission(trespasses) or for a nefarious purpose gets bitten the owner is not liable, or they don't mention anything about a sign... I don't think I found any states that said that if you have a beware of dog sign and someone enters and gets bitten you are admitting you have a dangerous dog and that means you will be held liable--- if I did it was very few. There are also some states that say it doesn't matter what you have, sign or no sign, if your dog bites someone you are liable no matter what.




Freestep said:


> I used to have a job as a delivery driver, so I'd go to all kinds of businesses and homes. About half the time I saw a "beware of dog" sign, the person would answer the door and a happy, tail-waggy dog would come and greet me as well. Of course, I would have to make some sort of comment like "Are you the dog I'm supposed to beware of?" And the owner would say "Oh, that sign is just for show."



There is a difference between coming to the front door and having the homeowner open it for you, and just entering the yard (or house) uninvited. My dogs' reaction is totally different between those two scenarios.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I think most of the time when that sign is up it's just saying, "There is a dog here" not "There is a dog that bites here"


----------



## mleun481

I have a "beware of dog" sign posted. I also have a little, non threatening looking female Shiba Inu so when people see that - they have that reaction 'beware of that dog'? They don't know I also have a male 90+lb GSD. =)


----------



## ladyfreckles

I answered neither. I don't take it seriously unless I can see the dog. Half the people in my old neighborhood had those signs up and most of them didn't have dogs. While I don't always take it seriously, I don't take risks. I'm not about to go roaming around on someone else's property regardless of if there's a "beware of dog" sign or not.


----------



## Miss Molly May

View attachment 14300


this is our sign at camp it is just to keep strangers away!


----------



## Good_Karma

Well, I figure there is a 50-50 chance the dog is dangerous, and those aren't good enough odds for me. I take the signs seriously.


----------



## Rua

Yes and No. I've known a LOT of people who had those signs but didn't even own a dog. They just used the sign to keep people away. LOL


----------



## CarrieJ

In my neighborhood, "Beware of Dog" translates into untrained, unsocialized, D/A terrier type of various size, and an owner too lazy to build a proper fence.
So, yep....I tend to take them seriously. As, it could be an angry Chihuahua or a Pitty type that comes charging through the loose fence board.

Maybe instead of Beware of Dog, it should read "Stoopid Human Dog Owner" as if anyone broke into their house.....the angry Chihuahua would be stepped on and the Terrier could be led into a locked room with a steak.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Yes I take them seriously especially when I don't know the person or their dogs..

Kinda strange, the other post of the Postal person getting bit, here in CT, I am in CT, in my town, the AC has told me, "Beware of Dog Signs" are no good, indicates you are aware your dog has the potential to bite, they advise using a No Trespassing, that way, if someone got "bit" , well they are trespassing and shouldn't be on the property to begin with

I have NO Trespassing, and another sign with GSD on duty/Aussie Crossing ..


----------



## vicky2200

I think most people use those signs as a way of scaring people away from the idea of messing with their homes. Yes, some people use them when their dog has a bite history and it may be the law in some places that they have to be placed in the yard of a "dangerous" dog. I never really give these signs much thought because I never going into a strangers yard. I wouldn't be afraid of a dog just because of a sign though. I'm pretty good at telling if a dog is friendly or not.


----------



## zyppi

GSKnight said:


> Yea... I take them as a seriously bad idea. It's like saying, "I know my dog bites, please sue me"


exactly!


----------



## DharmasMom

Yes, I take them seriously. 

There is a guy I was talking to at the dog park that was telling me about his doberman. He had "Beware of Dog" sign up. A guy showed up at his house one day to ask for directions, as he got out his car and approached the house, my friend was getting ready to take his dog for a walk. He opened the door. The doberman noticed the stranger walking up to the house and ran out the door before my friend could grab the leash. The dog bit the stranger on the butt as he ran back towards his car. The stranger came back an hour later with AC but AC refused to ticket my friend. All they did was make sure the dog's shots were up to date. They said because my friend had the signs up the stranger shouldn't have stopped at that house and should have heeded the warning.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl

If someone has taken the time to buy/make a sign and put it up...I am going to take that as a hint that it would be pretty stupid to enter their property.


----------



## KZoppa

Yes i take it seriously. There are some people who put it up and never have a dog but really not a chance i'm going to take. Then you have the people who have chihuahua's named killer but have a warning sign anyway. I've also known people to post signs simply because their kids have dogs who stay over every now and then. 

Personally we have a Dog On Premisis sign posted clearly at our front door. Sits right there IN the screen door. Hard to miss. Its simply there to let anyone know there are dogs on the property. If they wish to tempt fate and enter to find out whethere the dogs are crated or free roam is another story. The sign also reminds maintance to keep out unless we're home.


----------



## Liesje

Maybe I'm not really understanding the question...but I take people's property very seriously. BEWARE OF DOG sign or not I wouldn't go waltzing through someone's gate uninvited.


----------



## Emoore

Liesje said:


> Maybe I'm not really understanding the question...but I take people's property very seriously. BEWARE OF DOG sign or not I wouldn't go waltzing through someone's gate uninvited.


Exactly. Part of the reason I said "no" is because when I go to the property of someone I don't know, I'm worried more about the owner than the dog. I don't get out of my car until I see the property owner, "Beware of dog" sign or not.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

JakodaCD OA said:


> Yes I take them seriously especially when I don't know the person or their dogs..
> 
> Kinda strange, the other post of the Postal person getting bit, here in CT, I am in CT, in my town, the AC has told me, "Beware of Dog Signs" are no good, indicates you are aware your dog has the potential to bite, they advise using a No Trespassing, that way, if someone got "bit" , well they are trespassing and shouldn't be on the property to begin with
> 
> I have NO Trespassing, and another sign with GSD on duty/Aussie Crossing ..


That was what i was told by my insurance agent. I used to have a sign w/ GSD on it and said I can make it to the fence in 5 seconds,Can you? I took it down b/c it seemed to be saying same thing. I did put up a GSD lives here. Now no one will read my meter for electric. I got overbilled and didnt have a bill for a month. I took it down.

I just try to respect personal property . If Im not invited I dont go. I dont ignore the signs though.


----------



## Liesje

My parents' neighbor has a BEWARE OF DOG sign and has never had a dog, but she got robbed and the cops told her the best deterrent is a dog so she got the sign and not the dog. 

I've heard the claim that having such a sign increases your liability perpetuated but I've never heard of anyone losing in court *because* they had that sign. If your dog bites someone on your property, you are liable whether you had a sign or not, whether your dog has a bite history or not.


----------



## Kittilicious

I voted yes but I also agree that Beware of Dog doesn't mean "it's going to maul you". My husband & I were talking about getting one just because people are used to walking into our garage to knock on our door and we don't want Knuckles startled if he's out in the garage. The sign will hopefully make them just use the doorbell outside the garage.

My parents have a "Beware of Cat" sign that people SHOULD pay attention to. That darn thing bites when it's in a bad mood!


----------



## Good_Karma

What about the signs that claim that there is video surveillance? Does anyone believe those? That's what we use.


----------



## windwalker718

I don't put up Beware of Dog signs.... First because my 3 dogs are quite friendly and social with others... also because putting up that sign could be construed as saying "I know my dog is Dangerous" so if you get bit you can sue me unless you had to scale a 6 foot locked gate to get into the yard. The idea of No Trespassing signs is better. from a legal sense.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Keep in mind that if you hang a sign like that on your property, you are admitting that you have a vicious dog. Check in your area if you have a sign like that. Here in the Seattle area that sign can get you in big trouble. I know, by personal experience. So now I just have a picture of a GSD and Tony's barking does the trick. Tony is very protective of me, after we had an incident were I was bit by another dog.


----------



## Liesje

Well in my area, when your dog bites someone on YOUR property you are liable regardless of what sign you have. Just OWNING a dog makes you liable.


----------



## Desmo

It depends for me. I wouldn't just go onto someone's property without invite/notice/etc. If there's a fence or something where they dog can see you or nip/bite you, then yes I take it seriously. I guess it depends on how the property looks, if there's anything like that.


----------



## LukasGSD

Well, I don't generally go around to other people's property. So neither. However, having had a stranger walk into my house at 5:00 am to wake up to Lukas standing on the front porch and the dip****s in their car across the street, I'd say they're not coming back. If they got bit, that was their own **** fault. Of course, not only is there Lukas but 3 other dogs barking in the background...


----------



## OriginalWacky

KZoppa said:


> Personally we have a Dog On Premisis sign posted clearly at our front door. Sits right there IN the screen door. Hard to miss. Its simply there to let anyone know there are dogs on the property. If they wish to tempt fate and enter to find out whethere the dogs are crated or free roam is another story. The sign also reminds maintance to keep out unless we're home.


That's what we were advised, a Dog On Premises sign. Of course, our boy is only 3 months, and the older dog is just a noisemaker.


----------



## hobbsie711

Yes particularly whilst working. Nothing like hopping a fence and ending up in a yard with a territorial free roaming dog.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke

Yes I do and I have one also, I want people to know that I have a dog and if you come onto my property its at your own risk.


----------



## doggiedad

good point but the sign is equivalent to an alarm sign.



GSKnight said:


> Yea... I take them as a seriously bad idea. It's like saying, "I know my dog bites, please sue me"


----------



## hoocli

This is the response I got from my lawyer. 



> If the dog bites better not have it. Sign won’t help. If dog is normal a sign that a dog is in yard would be a courtesy as some people are afraid of dogs period.


----------



## ken k

GSKnight said:


> Yea... I take them as a seriously bad idea. It's like saying, "I know my dog bites, please sue me"



+1.


----------



## FredD

My personalized fence sign reads, "CCW" below that in smaller letters it reads, Caution, Canine Working!


----------



## Tankin

Yes, and on a side note, the sign saved my parents from a lawsuit once. The water meter reader guy reached over our fence to unlock it, and our rat terrier jumped up and latched onto his hand requiring him to go to the hospital for stitches. Long story short, he tried to sue but the judge said he should have paid attention to the sign and knocked on the door instead...case thrown out.


----------



## Zeeva

I have an "I love sloppy kisses" sign up! But yes, if I see any sort of "dog lives here" sign I take precaution...


----------



## Chance&Reno

My lawyer told me that people automatically assume that a dog is dangerous because the sign is displayed. Displaying the sign says you have a dangerous dog and can lead to a lawsuit because you KNOW your dog is dangerous and you failed to keep the community safe from your "Dangerous dog", even if it jumps on a person and they receive an injury (Even a scratch). 

I was told to place "dog on premises" signs around my property with "no tresspassing" signs as a warning. For those you are telling people to stay out and that you have a dog. Doesn't say it's dangerous, so it's just a dog. If they get injured for being stupid for coming on your property, that's their own fault.

He said it's the wording that causes the issue. I live in Massachusetts. People are VERY litigious around here and most of the idiots win their lawsuits.


----------



## shepherdmom

I like the beware of owner signs.


----------



## hunterisgreat

My attorney advised me not to put up a "caution, working dog" on my vehicle bc it was an admission my dogs would bite. He was also aware we do bitework with the dogs


----------



## hunterisgreat

Emoore said:


> Exactly. Part of the reason I said "no" is because when I go to the property of someone I don't know, I'm worried more about the owner than the dog. I don't get out of my car until I see the property owner, "Beware of dog" sign or not.


I just get out but keep a bite sleeve near me


----------



## FredD

Reality, it's a catch "22" ! A home owner here a little while back was cited for having no warning signs when a meter reader was bit by a dog. It boils down to who's got the smartest lawyer...


----------



## DianaM

If you don't know the dog well, assume the dog may have poor genetics, may not have been properly socialized, may not have been properly trained, OR has great genetics, has been very well trained and socialized, and will do the job it was bred for. Respect the dog, respect the property of others.

That said, this is my ideal sign: "This house has a big dog, a security system, and NRA life-members. Find an easier house."


----------



## Touie

It depends on where exactly the sign is and what the sign looks like. 
But for the most part, no. I do not take “Beware of Dogs” signs seriously. 

I think that a lot of people put them up as a joke, especially people with little dogs (lol, which we all know are the true guard dogs!) Now if I am approaching an old farm and see a wooden sign with some sort of warning carved into it, I’m on the look out for a big Great Pyrenees protecting it’s land. 

We have a sign in our front door’s window, it’s yellow and has a German Shepherd’s photo on one side with the words “Hier Wache Ich!” in German. My dad brought it back with him when he visited Germany when I was about 3 years old. A lot of people ask us what it means and were more afraid of that sign than any regular sign because they had no clue what it said. It means “Here I am awake” in English, so it’s a little funny! Our German Shepherd Touie would never have hurt a fly and would have licked someone to death. She loved everyone. 

I have since stuck a little Chihuahua face and Newfoundland face to the sign. 
Must get my hands on a Poodle sticker and JRT one next.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

Mrs.K said:


> Do you take it serious?
> /QUOTE]
> Yes, always. You can never assure that there is truly an aggressive dog on someone's property or not, but I will not be the one to find out. I also believe that people put those signs out just for show.


----------



## ponyfarm

Mrs.K said:


> Do you take it serious?
> Or is a "Beware of Dog" sign, nowadays just not enough to warn people that there is a dangerous dog residing?


My answer.."yes"...I am afraid of all dogs I don't know! Frankly, all animals I dont know!

Funny thing..I grew up around all kind of domestic, wild, zoo animals...I only trust 'em if I know 'em!!


----------



## Jag

Of course! Even though some people put them up just to deter people.. why take a chance? I know what previous shepherds of mine could have done to people who weren't welcome.... LOL....so I take that sign as if it were one of mine on the other side of it! 

I also just put signs on my fence, just in case someone gets it into their head to attempt to come into the yard. We have a motel on one side, and I'd hate to have someone taken out because they weren't forewarned.


----------



## Dotty

You better believe it!
After having my crazy dogs, I wouldn't trust any dog anymore.


----------



## Jag

Touie said:


> Must get my hands on a Poodle sticker and JRT one next.


Just an FYI... the standard poodle I had as a child was every bit as protective as a GSD. I think you don't know the breed very well, LOL! She bit the seat out of the meter man because he came into the yard while I was in it.


----------



## Questforfire

I do heed Beware of the Dog signs. The sign I have on my gate depicts a GSD head and says "I Live Here" ... there are often three GSDs behind the fence too, letting people know my sign is for real :laugh:


----------



## Cheyanna

I was thinking a perfect sign would be: this property protected by GSD who eats pitbulls for breakfast.
Is that scary? Or would a burglar just giggle?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rangersdad

:laugh:Yes! I'd much rather be warned than surprised (in a bad way!)


----------



## APBTLove

I take the signs serious, yes.. but I rarely have a reason to go into a strangers' yard. I mean, the signs are there for a reason.



> I was thinking a perfect sign would be: this property protected by GSD who eats pitbulls for breakfast.
> Is that scary? Or would a burglar just giggle?


Well, I don't know about a burglar - unless he is a Pit Bull-.. but it would probably offend some Pit Bull owners


----------



## codmaster

Jag said:


> Just an FYI... the standard poodle I had as a child was every bit as protective as a GSD. I think you don't know the breed very well, LOL! She bit the seat out of the meter man because he came into the yard while I was in it.


 
Individual dogs of course vary greatly!

But I think as a breed generality, you would admit that the GSD would be a lot more likely to be protective than a standard Poodle? yes? 

The standard Poodles that I have seen in our OB club (3 of them only) have all been most friendly to strangers.

And again, as a general breed thing I do believe that GSD's would be a lot more likely on average to be capable of defending their owner much better.

After all, how many ScH3 Standard Poodles does one see? Or for that matter, how many K9 patrol Standard Poodles have you run across? (me = none of either)


----------



## Jag

I can tell u we had 2 standards who were protective, and I also had a poodle/terrier mix who wouldn't let maintenance into our apartment and would bite anyone who threatened me, so I dunno. A GSD looks more intimidating for sure, and of course is 'expected' to be protective, BUT the poodle comment was made as if they were no threat which is untrue. I've seen many shepherds that aren't capable of protecting their handlers. Also, SchH training doesn't mean the dog will respond to a real threat.


----------



## codmaster

Jag said:


> I can tell u we had 2 standards who were protective, and I also had a poodle/terrier mix who wouldn't let maintenance into our apartment and *would bite anyone who threatened me, so I dunno*. A GSD looks more intimidating for sure, and of course is 'expected' to be protective, BUT the poodle comment was made as if they were no threat which is untrue. I've seen many shepherds that aren't capable of protecting their handlers. Also, *SchH training doesn't mean the dog will respond to a real threat.*


 *Very true, but it would certainly increase the chances, don't you think?*

You are kidding, right? Sounds like your mutt was a "real" protection dog. 


I am going only by reputation, standard, and the std poodles that i have met (3 or 4) of them. None were a "protection" dog, or as far as I could tell capable of doing the training in man work. Far as I am concerned the precense of a std poodle would not influence me whatsoever in my behavior toward the owner. A GSD would.

I certainly would expect a std poodle to be able to handle the ScH tracking and the OB work but the bite work - i would have to see it to believe it (course an individual std poodle might be able to - hence I am asking you to let us know of any that you have owned or even know about)??

Just out of curiosity, how many std poodles do you know who have earned any type of protection related training title? I don't know of any myself which is why I would ask you, with obviously much more experience with std poodles than I have about some protection related acconplishments. Or maybe any std poodles who have any K9 protection experience or maybe can point to 1 std poodle working as a K9 (since you seem to discount any ScH/IPO titles).


----------



## PuppyKono

I would never go in a yard were there is a beware of dog sign. I dont go in others yards unless needed to which is rare. Maybe I had to do it once or twice but I knew the people. Its a warning sign and a scare tactic. So I stay away, and most people I know would too. 

I am a little confused though. Some laws say that if your dog bites someone in your backyard and you have a beware of dog sign in a visible place you arent liable for trespassers but then I read of a case were someones dog bit a trespasser and they had a sign but they had the dog put down because the judge said that the sign was saying "My dog is dangerous" I mean its sad that people try to warn and protect people and then their dog gets put down just because some stupid person goes in the yard without asking... Does anyone know what the laws are in Colorado, Usa. I tried to find them but I cant find a definite answer...


----------



## dazedtrucker

Honestly, all my years delivering pizza I have come to the conclusion that most of the time those signs are just a deterrent. Either they don't have a dog at all, or its totally friendly little foo foo dog  I've been bitten twice, no sign either place... just a well hidden dog with an attitude. One was a GSD under a bench seat, on the porch. I had NO IDEA the dog was there until I heard growling. The other was a big mutt on a long chain around a corner. No beware of dog signs...


----------



## TommyB681

Some people use it as a deterent, some people have dogs you should really be made aware of. You can disregard the sign all you want until someones dog actually gets ahold of you. Then people would wish they heeded it.


----------



## Touie

Jag said:


> Just an FYI... the standard poodle I had as a child was every bit as protective as a GSD. I think you don't know the breed very well, LOL! She bit the seat out of the meter man because he came into the yard while I was in it.


My first dog was a German Shepherd, so the sign naturally had a Shepherd’s photo on it. When I rescued my Chihuahua, I added a sticker that looked like his face on the sign, and then when we rescued our Newf, I got a sticker that looked like him. I have since rescued a Miniature Poodle and a Jack Russell/Lab (looks like a giant Jack) but haven’t gotten stickers that look like them, yet. My original comment was, that I need their pictures because I like people to be able to see all the breeds I own J 

LOL - Oh, I am very knowledgeable on the poodle breed! And cannot agree with you MORE! Haha, I don’t trust many poodles, my German Shepherd on the other hand was the most sweetest loving girl ever. I’ve been volunteering with animal shelters, rescues and humane societies for the past 11 years, with incoming animals and fostering etc. so have met many different dog breeds and their stories. Sukee (poodle) was abused before coming into my life and was a complete mess when I found him. He was unneutered, matted, dirty and smelled of cigarette smoke, had a tumour on his leg and was deathly afraid of everything. We couldn’t raise our arms (even to brush our hair) or rake leaves near him without him trembling to the floor in fear. He’s definitely been hit before. He’s come a long way and is a very loving little boy now, who is very friendly with us but would protect us with all his life and thinks he must protect us from everyone. Introductions to new people must be done slowly and properly for everything to go smoothly. 

While I strongly believe the temperament of the dog is based on how it was raised, I do find Poodles to have a higher prey-drive and have met quite a few aggressive ones. Bully breeds and mastiffs are my favorite, I have met so many lovely ones with the nicest temperaments even when they have come from bad situations, yet a lot of people think that they have bad temperaments and can’t be trusted and think Poodles are the innocent ones, lol.


----------



## selzer

I never see them. I think people around here think that if you have a sign and your dog bites someone, you will be more liable because you knew your dog was dangerous. 

If I did see a sign, I would probably think people are wanting me to believe there is a vicious dog around so that I won't go on the property, etc. It would probably make me believe there wasn't, but whatever. It is against the law in Ohio to debark a dangerous dog. So, if I were to see a sign and not hear a dog, I would probably figure the dog was out. 

There is absolutely nothing I would do differently if there was a beware of dog sign. I don't open people's gates and tramp over their property, so that doesn't really matter. If there is a reason I need to go up on someone's porch, I will go, sign or no. Posting a sign does not mean you can let the dog run around loose, you still have to contain them to your property, and have safe access to your front door, so it just wouldn't make any difference to me. 

But again, I never see them.


----------



## Jag

Touie said:


> My first dog was a German Shepherd, so the sign naturally had a Shepherd’s photo on it. When I rescued my Chihuahua, I added a sticker that looked like his face on the sign, and then when we rescued our Newf, I got a sticker that looked like him. I have since rescued a Miniature Poodle and a Jack Russell/Lab (looks like a giant Jack) but haven’t gotten stickers that look like them, yet. My original comment was, that I need their pictures because I like people to be able to see all the breeds I own J
> 
> LOL - Oh, I am very knowledgeable on the poodle breed! And cannot agree with you MORE! Haha, I don’t trust many poodles, my German Shepherd on the other hand was the most sweetest loving girl ever. I’ve been volunteering with animal shelters, rescues and humane societies for the past 11 years, with incoming animals and fostering etc. so have met many different dog breeds and their stories. Sukee (poodle) was abused before coming into my life and was a complete mess when I found him. He was unneutered, matted, dirty and smelled of cigarette smoke, had a tumour on his leg and was deathly afraid of everything. We couldn’t raise our arms (even to brush our hair) or rake leaves near him without him trembling to the floor in fear. He’s definitely been hit before. He’s come a long way and is a very loving little boy now, who is very friendly with us but would protect us with all his life and thinks he must protect us from everyone. Introductions to new people must be done slowly and properly for everything to go smoothly.
> 
> While I strongly believe the temperament of the dog is based on how it was raised, I do find Poodles to have a higher prey-drive and have met quite a few aggressive ones. Bully breeds and mastiffs are my favorite, I have met so many lovely ones with the nicest temperaments even when they have come from bad situations, yet a lot of people think that they have bad temperaments and can’t be trusted and think Poodles are the innocent ones, lol.


Ah, gotcha!  I totally misunderstood your previous post! :crazy: Yes, I had friends that ignored what I told them about my rescued poodle mix... and they got BIT!  No, you'll never see them on the SchH field, or with an IPO title, but they do remind me of shepherds in a way and take their home and family very seriously. Nice to meet another person who knows what's really inside that innocent looking body!


----------



## Touie

Jag said:


> Ah, gotcha!  I totally misunderstood your previous post! :crazy: Yes, I had friends that ignored what I told them about my rescued poodle mix... and they got BIT!  No, you'll never see them on the SchH field, or with an IPO title, but they do remind me of shepherds in a way and take their home and family very seriously. Nice to meet another person who knows what's really inside that innocent looking body!


 
Haha, no problem! J It’s nice meeting you, too. I’ve always found it hilarious that when I’m out walking my dogs, people will actually cross the street when they see my big Newfoundland dog, meanwhile, he’s extremely friendly and if someone were to break into our house, the most he’d probably do is trip them because he’s stubborn and impossible to move from the doorway where he likes to sleep. When my German Shepherd was still alive, she and our previous neighbour’s Pitbull both slept right through all the cars on our street being broken into. So much for two of the most dangerous, protection dog breeds, right? LOL J People always want to pet, hold and cuddle my Poodle and Chihuahua, but are deathly afraid of the Newf. I’m constantly warning people to please not pet my little ones (both of them are rescues, both having been previously abused). My Chihuahua has come a long way and is pretty much perfect with everyone he meets now, but it took about two years of heavy socializing and bringing him everywhere with me. At first, my parents couldn’t even come near me without him protecting me, now anyone can hold him (even young children) so long as they are confident and do not hesitate. The poodle on the other hand is still a work in progress but I‘m confident in time he‘ll become much better around strangers as he has come a long way since I rescued him. Some people he automatically loves, but others he goes crazy at, barking and blocking people from coming anywhere near me and my family (human and furry). I find it funny when I tell people not to try to pet him, people always say to me, ‘oh he won’t bite, just look at how CUTE he is!’ LOL! J


----------

